# Buckeye Lake Ice Fishing Meet Up



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Seeing if anyone is interested in meeting up 1/10/15 (Saturday) in the Fairfield beach area. Hopefully the ice will be pretty good after this week but safety in #'s would be good in case something happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

74chrysler - I may be heading over but depends on ice thickness. I am about 250 so not one of the crazies that tries going out on 2-3 inches. I love fishing but not swimming this time of year.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm 260 so I don't like thin ice either. Hopefully one of the locals will post ice thickness by the weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

74chrysler said:


> Seeing if anyone is interested in meeting up 1/10/15 (Saturday) in the Fairfield beach area. Hopefully the ice will be pretty good after this week but safety in #'s would be good in case something happens.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire



I'm in blacklick so real close. Never been icing. How's about a first timer?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd be game,depending on ice thickness.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I am going to call the bait shop on Friday to see if they have any ice thickness reports by then, I will post what they say.


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

Here's a link to a weather camera at Buckeye Lake:

http://weather.weatherbug.com/OH/Buckeye%20Lake-weather/weather-cams/local-cams.html

Looks like the snow on the ice isn't going to be an issue. It's almost all gone.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

I'm down


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Id consider this except Ill be fishing on 15" of ice this weekend at Green Bay for walleyes and whitefish...

Always wanted to fish Buckeye through the ice, keep me in mind for later dates

Salmonid


----------



## burnsj5 (Jan 30, 2014)

Hey salmonid would you mind posting your results up in green bay I'd be really interested in hearing about your results up there.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Will do, myself and Fishdealer04 along with two of our buddies should have a full report by Monday
Good luck if you guys make it out this weekend and be safe
salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'd be willing to go, got a hub style shanty, a lowrance elite 7 ice fishing machine, buddy heater, auger(with dull blades),some poles.....ect....what should I bring bait wise??? Minnie's, vibie's???? I should have plenty of room in the shanty if anyone wants to tag along, I don't have much ice fishing experience, but I got all the equipment, and I'm motivated to catch some fish!!!!


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

claytonhaske said:


> I'd be willing to go, got a hub style shanty, a lowrance elite 7 ice fishing machine, buddy heater, auger(with dull blades),some poles.....ect....what should I bring bait wise??? Minnie's, vibie's???? I should have plenty of room in the shanty if anyone wants to tag along, I don't have much ice fishing experience, but I got all the equipment, and I'm motivated to catch some fish!!!!



I'd luv to try it


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

If i can get free i'd be interested if you want a rookie along. Only been out three times, twice with salmonid, one on my own. Long drive but worth it to learn more. I got basic..poles and bucket. How early would you start and how long you plan on staying out. I'm itching to ice fish!


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I am going to start at 7:30 am and probably stay until 3:00. Zs Village Market is on the other side of the lake but they open early and have minnows. Looks like we could had 5-6 guys interested if we get a decent ice report. I have some extra fishing stuff I will bring with me for the guys that don't have that much stuff. I think the high for Saturday is 12, hopefully some guys will have some extra room in their shacks to either fish out of or warm up in. I possibly will have room for 1 person if my friend cant make it.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I'd be willing to give it a try work allowing, never fished buckeye but always wanted too. If you could keep this thread updated that would be great.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I cant make it but you should do it sunday....give it another super cold day Saturday to build another 2" and sunday sopposed to be nice high of 30.....just sayen =)


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

So can someone post an ice report and an adress to meet at? I have never been to buckeye at all but I think I'm going to be free sat


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I'm planning on making it either day. Going to drive up to gander mountain after work and pick me up a few things.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I am still confirming if I can make it, but I would suggest meeting at Fairfield Beach. I have 2 man shanty, auger, Vexilar FL-8, little buddy heater, and bait (spikes and wax worms) will hopefully arrive in mail in the next day or two. If I don't make it Saturday would definitely like to get out with all of you on another day. I also got a Jaw Jacker for Christmas and need to test it out as well. I have to believe we will have safe ice by Saturday given that tomorrow morning's low is something like -5 degrees.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Does it matter what kind of rod and real I go get? Don't wanna spend a lot being my first time. And lures?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Seang22 - not sure about others but if I make it out you can use my lures and one of my rods so you can see what this is all about before buying anything. I should be able to confirm if I will be going by Friday. Depends on my need to take one of my daughters to an event.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a lot of extra gear also I will bring with me. I will be targeting Saugeye so I like to use rods that are a little more stout than panfish rods. I'm planning on fishing Sunday if Saturday can produce some fish. For those of you that have never been there before the closest crossroads where I will be parking is at Lake Shore Dr and Rosewood Rd. I will be driving a White Ford Excursion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Will be there Sunday with a buddy or 2. Never fished Buckeye through the ice but I know Fairfield is the place to go early ice. Would love to meet up and give it a shot. Keep me posted on what everybody is doing!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

It was brought to my attention that I posted the wrong cross streets. The correct cross streets are Lake Shore Dr NE and Rosewood Rd, it is Fairfield Beach and has plenty of parking, sorry for the mistake. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Awesome guys, I hope I can make it. I'm gonna clear it up with the wife after work. What r the times?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

My buddy stopped today and walked out about 40 yards at ffb and he took one whack with his spud and went right through on his first hit. He is a small guy and he said he is defenitely waiting awhile. If it's that thin in close then out in the deeper water by the marsh it will be the same or worse. Do what you want just reporting what I heard don't want to see anybody get hurt.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

We'll I would love to come down but I would love a solid report before I make the drive. Close to an hr and a half ride for me. I have no problem coming as long as I can fish! Lol


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I can't imagine not making a couple more inches by Saturday.I'm not coming unless there's 4+". Just my preference w/an 8 yr old and one due in February.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Cajunsaugeye I agree we should easily add a couple more inches. It's going to be really cold for 48 hours straight, I think we should be good to go by Saturday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Is there any good options for bait?? I wen to Indian to get some tonight only to manage the last container of mousees and 2 wax worms no spikes.


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Zs Village Market at Buckeye said they got minnows delivered today, she also said they had plenty of spikes and wax worms. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Read that some were fishing off ffb yesterday.Also read the water clarity was TERRIBLE.Someone PLEASE tell me it will still be decent fishing so I can make the drive tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

I was going to show up sat but cant now. Guy who's going to look at my truck called and wants to look at it sat.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll be there at around 7:00am tomorrow.... And will give a detailed report of the ice conditions.....


----------



## hunt_n_fish (Apr 14, 2004)

was there at lunchtime, saw 1 car at FFB, 1 shanty east of there. hopin to get out somewhere tomorrow or sunday. cya out there, be safe


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

I also plan to go tomorrow between 7:00-7:30 a.m. I will be driving a silver F150. I just received 500 spikes in the mail yesterday so willing to share the wealth for those that can't get any. I also have a few waxies as well. Hope to meet some of you out there tomorrow.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like claytonhaske will there tomorrow. Anyone else coming tomorrow morning?


----------



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

The bait shop opens at 7 am, I will be there after that.


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Bluegillin' said:


> Sounds like claytonhaske will there tomorrow. Anyone else coming tomorrow morning?



I gotta head into work to check my boilers and lines due to the temps being so low. So ima take a rain check.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

74chrysler said:


> The bait shop opens at 7 am, I will be there after that.


Same here.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I may try and come sun, think I have a decen lead on some good ice and good fish closer to home. I'll be look


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I may try and come sun, think I have a decen lead on some good ice and good fish closer to home. I'll be looking for a report tomorrow eve if the report is good I'll try and head that way Sunday. Good luck all


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

Im gonna be running a couple hours late this morning.


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Anyone catch anything yet? How's the ice?


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

canoe carp killer said:


> Anyone catch anything yet? How's the ice?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Lmao,not many phone checks when its this cold! When you going? Im waiting till next week on buckeye if i do,do it. Carefull,goodluck


----------



## canoe carp killer (Apr 2, 2014)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Lmao,not many phone checks when its this cold! When you going? Im waiting till next week on buckeye if i do,do it. Carefull,goodluck



Was supposed to go today, but I got stood up!! "Clayton"! It was really cold any how lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

Did anyone make it?? I hope if anyone did you all had a better day than me. Went to Indian and kiser and got 2 fish from daybreak until about 3 when I left was not a good day by any means. Going somewhere tomorrow but prolly staying close unless you all have some amazing reports


----------

